# crazy pressure drops



## tyronekndrck (Jun 25, 2012)

have a nice 60 gallon air compressor works nice but using spray gun, sander, or impact wrench the pressure drops soon as I pull the trigger. now im not sure if this is the problem but the compressor output is 3/8, I have a 4 inch 3/8 nipple running into a 3/8 to 1/4 converter ran to my regulator. my regulator is 1/4 but hose and filters are 3/8. can my regulator being 1/4 be making my pressure drop


----------



## Romore (Dec 18, 2012)

You are right, the regulator is the bottle neck in the system. It cannot pass enough air to meet the demands of the tools. Pressure is not the problem, you need volume and lots of it.


----------



## tyronekndrck (Jun 25, 2012)

thanks so much for the fast reply I thought that would have been a problem


----------

